# Logged out of Netflix



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Thought this was a fluke but its now happened 3 days in a row. Having to re-login to my Netflix account on the Mini's at least once per day. Doesn't happen to the Roamio. Anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup

No solution though .....


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I was afraid of that. Going to have to change my netflix password to something much shorter. Is Tivo aware of the bug?


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know. It's only hit me once, and I don't use that Mini too much.


----------



## kc2kzz (May 5, 2007)

It had happened to me twice now. The second time I had something strange happen and lost all the apps on the mini. After rebooting they came back but had to re-sign into Netflix.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just accessed Netflix on the Mini in the room I'm in. I last accessed Netflix in here on Monday. Fortunately I did not need to log back in.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

It hit me a second time the other day. Like he said, I need a shorter password/email.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Happened to me today too, first time.


----------



## Jeremy5 (Dec 18, 2007)

Been logged out a couple times now on both of my minis. It's getting old.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

On my fourth time with my mini since the last update. Has Margaret mentioned an impending fix?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm wondering. It never used to happen to me, but I recently changed ISP service providers and it's happened a couple of times since. My old ISP basically never changed my household network address, and the new one seems to change it occasionally. Could this be related (Netflix sees you logging in from a new network address, even from an old machine, and wants more info)?

Do any of you other folks seeing problems know if your household network address is changing?


----------



## rcase13 (Sep 2, 2013)

This happened to me again yesterday. It is getting old. My home network address hasn't changed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rcase13 said:


> This happened to me again yesterday. It is getting old. My home network address hasn't changed.


I had this happen on my Roamio pro a couple of days ago, but I think it was after the software update. Although my Minis which also had an update did not need me to login again.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Still happening. Talked to Tivo support. They indicated no known issues with this. So either we are in the minority or no one is complaining.


----------



## hyness (Nov 5, 2000)

This just happened again for at least the fourth time. Is anything being done about this?

Very frustrating


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Still no change here. 3 times last week. Thought it might be just the mini's but my Roamio Pro did it last week also.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

bunjicat said:


> Still no change here. 3 times last week. Thought it might be just the mini's but my Roamio Pro did it last week also.


Anyone heard anything else on this? Has happened to both my mini's.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Extremely frustrating. Especially if you have complex passwords. Originally I thought it was due to software updates but now it happens at least once a week.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

bunjicat said:


> Extremely frustrating. Especially if you have complex passwords. Originally I thought it was due to software updates but now it happens at least once a week.


Agreed. I have a 16 character complex password. Guess I'll need to change the PW to something simpler.


----------



## PiperJ3Cub (Mar 15, 2014)

This problem just started to happen to me a couple of weeks ago. Very annoying. I'm guessing that this is a Tivo issue and not a Netflix issue. Where ever the problem lays, it's pretty bad.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

My Premiere, Roamio, and Mini all are requiring a re log in this week as well. GRRRRRRR


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I just opened a support ticket. I recommend everyone do the same.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

bunjicat said:


> I just opened a support ticket. I recommend everyone do the same.


Do you mean that you sent them an e-mail, or is there another specific process? I'll definitely do that. So annoying. I can only imagine when it happens when I am not home and the kids want to watch Netflix. My wife is going to curse me and the Tivo.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Login to the TiVo's website. Click on the support page. open up a support ticket


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmmmm. I must be in the wrong place. I'm logged in, but after clicking on Support, all I see is the options: Chat with an agent; Phone support; and Email a question. If I go to "My Support", the only option seems to be e-mail.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry. Select Email a question on the contact support page.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

Happened again yesterday on one of my Mini units. Just opened a ticket with TiVO.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I apologize for the troubles you've had with Netflix. I would be more than happy to help you with this!
> 
> We have received similar reports of Netflix connectivity being lost and having to log back in to your account. Our engineering team is currently researching this issue, though we do not currently have an estimation as to when an update may be available. We apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for your continued patience with this matter.
> 
> Please contact us again if you have any questions or concerns and we would be happy to help you. Thank you for choosing TiVo and have a great day!


Who knows....


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Better then the response I got last year which was "we know nothing". Got a reply also,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you.

Thank you for sharing your issue with us; we've logged your report in our system. While we do not have an estimated time for resolution, when a software update containing a solution is available, your TiVo device will receive it automatically. You do not need to take any additional steps to receive the software update.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

crxrocks said:


> Happened again yesterday on one of my Mini units. Just opened a ticket with TiVO.


This is a Netflix issue so TiVo will be of no help. When you have Netflix registered on more than one device, and especially when streaming to more than one user, Netflix will occasionally have you re-login to reauthorize. It's Netflix making sure you aren't using someone else's credentials. I've also seen this when Netflix app is updated.

Though I would say 3 times in a week is crazy.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Had several Rokus and an Xbox and never had to login more then once.

On another note had to login in again on the Roamio this morning. It was for a good reason. I got the spring update. Logging into to Netflix they added some buttons on on the virtual keyboard. They added "@gmail.com" "@yahoo.com" and "@hotmail.com". So if you have any of these email address the pain just got a little less. Now if they remove the asterisks when typing the password I might be able to live with it.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

bunjicat said:


> Had several Rokus and an Xbox and never had to login more then once.


I have several devices also and don't have re-login problems. I wonder if the issue is having devices with different external IP address? In the typical house setup, all the devices within the house will appear to have the same IP address (NAT remapping), but if you access Netflix from a different external IP address (eg, a different house), perhaps Netflix thinks it needs to check?

Could this be happening for you folks that need to constantly re-login?


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Netflix only allows two streams at once. When I attempt to stream on a third it throws an error. Doesn't prohibit the login process. 

All this needs is a simple "cookie" process. Like when I login on my computer and you check the "Remember me on this computer" check box. Unless you delete your cookies you can frequently go back to the site with out logging in. This is not complicated. Also, each tivo device has a unique netflix (or tivo. not sure here) generated esn number. Its persistent and does not change. Why can't Netflix database these id's under my user account (like amazon does with VOD) eliminating the login process all together? A lot of questions with no answers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> I have several devices also and don't have re-login problems. I wonder if the issue is having devices with different external IP address? In the typical house setup, all the devices within the house will appear to have the same IP address (NAT remapping), but if you access Netflix from a different external IP address (eg, a different house), perhaps Netflix thinks it needs to check?
> 
> Could this be happening for you folks that need to constantly re-login?


I don't have the issue. I'll access Netflix from my GFs house and I don't normally get a login screen. Plus my IP address at home will sometimes change several times a month. That doesn't in cause any login issues either.


----------

